# Pedal de guitarra



## torrevino (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno estoy empezando a meterme cada vez mas en la electronica,  y queria saber si alguien conoce algun tutorial par aprimcipiantes de como hacer un peda para guitarra, el WAH WAH estaria bueno poder hacerlo, aclaro que no conozco casi nada de electronica, recien empiezo a estudiarla, pero los primeros años son pura matematica jaja

muchas gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

hay dos tipos de wah wah... con y sin bobina... como dicha bobina es dificil de conseguir... yo hice este que no la requiere https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/wah-wah-ibanez-wh-10-a-14235/


----------



## Dano (Mar 23, 2010)

Ya que estas empezando en la electrónica lo mejor es que armes el WH-10, un wah simple que no require ajustes, y el sonido es a mi gusto mejor que el crybaby, pero esto va en cada persona.

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Ya que estas empezando en la electrónica lo mejor es que armes el WH-10, un wah simple que no require ajustes, y el sonido es a mi gusto mejor que el crybaby, pero esto va en cada persona.
> 
> Saludos



dano vos como lo mecanizaste al WH10?? yo lo tengo todo armadito espectacular, soldadito andando pero en forma de tripas...


----------



## Dano (Mar 24, 2010)

Como dije en el mensaje del WH10, yo utilizé la caja y el pote de un crybaby .

Algo que me recomendaron utilizar es pedales de volumen que tienen pote de 100k log, y tienen todo el mecanizado profesional 

S2


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 25, 2010)

que suerte... ojalá yo tuviese acceso a ese tipo de pedales


----------



## gustavotz (Oct 1, 2020)

Buen día,
Escribo este post porque quiero armar un pedal para mi guitarra. Tengo una faim de finales de los 70 y un amplificador Ross. Los uso poco porque además de no tocar mucho la guitarra tengo una acústica. Quiero armar un pedal tipo overdrive o distorsión (sé que estrictamente hablando no son términos equivalentes). Soy técnico electrónico aunque nunca ejercí y mis incursiones en proyectos de electrónica son esporádidos y se dan cuando necesito algo. Mi equipamiento también es básico: un tester digital, otro analógico, y uno de esos aparatitos que venden ahora que -dicen- miden muchas cosas, soldador común, percloruro férrico, y no mucho más. Aclaro esto porque mi prinicipal espectativa es que ande, por lo que quisiera un proyecto acorde a las posibilidades que menciono. Antes de escribir usé el buscador y -por arriba- leí que hay muchas opciones. Quiero algo sencillo y si dentro de lo sencillo hay variedades, algo tirando a suave (entiendo por "duro" el tipo de distorsión de la música hardcore, por citar algo). Nunca viene mal un poco de teoría, así que si alguien quiere apuntarme un texto o artículo para profanos también es bienvenido. Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2020)

gustavotz dijo:


> Buen día,
> Escribo este post porque quiero armar un pedal para mi guitarra. Tengo una faim de finales de los 70 y un amplificador Ross. Los uso poco porque además de no tocar mucho la guitarra tengo una acústica. Quiero armar un pedal tipo overdrive o distorsión (sé que estrictamente hablando no son términos equivalentes). Soy técnico electrónico aunque nunca ejercí y mis incursiones en proyectos de electrónica son esporádidos y se dan cuando necesito algo. Mi equipamiento también es básico: un tester digital, otro analógico, y uno de esos aparatitos que venden ahora que -dicen- miden muchas cosas, soldador común, percloruro férrico, y no mucho más. Aclaro esto porque mi prinicipal espectativa es que ande, por lo que quisiera un proyecto acorde a las posibilidades que menciono. *Antes de escribir usé el buscador y -por arriba- leí que hay muchas opciones.* Quiero algo sencillo y si dentro de lo sencillo hay variedades, algo tirando a suave (entiendo por "duro" el tipo de distorsión de la música hardcore, por citar algo). Nunca viene mal un poco de teoría, así que si alguien quiere apuntarme un texto o artículo para profanos también es bienvenido. Desde ya muchas gracias.
> Saludos.
> Gustavo


Y ¿ Que inconveniente le notaste a las opciones que viste ?


----------



## gustavotz (Oct 1, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Que inconveniente le notaste a las opciones que viste ?


Gracias por responder. No noté ninguna porque no me puse a ver cada uno de los circuitos. Por eso quería una recomendación del tipo "Ya que nunca hiciste ninguno y no sos ducho en el tema podés arrancar con algo así". Mis disculpas si fui extenso y encima poco claro, quería que se viera donde estoy parado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2020)

A menos que aparezca algun especialista en pedales, estás perdiendo el tiempo.
Buscá alguno que te guste o conozcas y hacelo. Es la unica recomendacion coherente que podemos darte...creo yo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 1, 2020)

Fijate que en el foro hay pedales clones.. podes armarte un de esos


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 2, 2020)

gustavotz dijo:


> Gracias por responder. No noté ninguna porque no me puse a ver cada uno de los circuitos. Por eso quería una recomendación del tipo "Ya que nunca hiciste ninguno y no sos ducho en el tema podés arrancar con algo así". Mis disculpas si fui extenso y encima poco claro, quería que se viera donde estoy parado.



Hace unos meses armé un overdrive conocido como "red llama", ultra simple y suena muy bien, no lo publiqué porque lo presté y no me lo devolvieron .
Te paso un link útil:




__





						Tube Sound Fuzz
					





					www.pisotones.com


----------



## gustavotz (Oct 5, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Hace unos meses armé un overdrive conocido como "red llama", ultra simple y suena muy bien, no lo publiqué porque lo presté y no me lo devolvieron .
> Te paso un link útil:
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias ska, tu comentario me hace acordar a un viejo proverbio que dice que hay sólo una cosa peor que prestar un buen libro: devolverlo. Abrazo.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Oct 5, 2020)

gustavotz dijo:


> Gracias ska, tu comentario me hace acordar a un viejo proverbio que dice que hay sólo una cosa peor que prestar un buen libro: devolverlo. Abrazo.



Los libros no se prestan ni se devuelven (aplica a discos, herramientas, mujeres...)


----------



## Bestsound (Oct 12, 2020)

Hola, si querés empezar por algo sencillo y que no falla, hacete el fuzz face de silicio. Busca en Google y te va a aparecer, son sólo dos transistores y algunas resistencias y capacitores.


----------



## geor16 (Oct 15, 2020)

gustavotz dijo:


> Buen día,
> Escribo este post porque quiero armar un pedal para mi guitarra. Tengo una faim de finales de los 70 y un amplificador Ross. Los uso poco porque además de no tocar mucho la guitarra tengo una acústica. Quiero armar un pedal tipo overdrive o distorsión (sé que estrictamente hablando no son términos equivalentes). Soy técnico electrónico aunque nunca ejercí y mis incursiones en proyectos de electrónica son esporádidos y se dan cuando necesito algo. Mi equipamiento también es básico: un tester digital, otro analógico, y uno de esos aparatitos que venden ahora que -dicen- miden muchas cosas, soldador común, percloruro férrico, y no mucho más. Aclaro esto porque mi prinicipal espectativa es que ande, por lo que quisiera un proyecto acorde a las posibilidades que menciono. Antes de escribir usé el buscador y -por arriba- leí que hay muchas opciones. Quiero algo sencillo y si dentro de lo sencillo hay variedades, algo tirando a suave (entiendo por "duro" el tipo de distorsión de la música hardcore, por citar algo). Nunca viene mal un poco de teoría, así que si alguien quiere apuntarme un texto o artículo para profanos también es bienvenido. Desde ya muchas gracias.
> Saludos.
> Gustavo



Buenas, una distorsión sencilla puede ser el MXR Distortion, yo nunca lo arme, pero es un pedal bastante famoso y sencillo. No se que tan fácil te resultara conseguir los diodos que son de germanio, sino le podes mandar unos 1n4148 y ver que tal. Algo mas suave puede ser un overdrive, pero ahí ya los que conozco como para recomendarte son un poco mas complejos. 



Bestsound dijo:


> Hola, si querés empezar por algo sencillo y que no falla, hacete el fuzz face de silicio. Busca en Google y te va a aparecer, son sólo dos transistores y algunas resistencias y capacitores.



El fuzz face es bastante sencillo también como para arrancar. El único problemas es hacerlo sonar bien, hace renegar bastante con el voltaje de polarización de los transistores, igualmente hay mucha información dando vuelta sobre el tema. Eso si, el fuzz face es mucho mas "Podrido" que uno overdrive o distorsión.


----------



## gustavotz (Oct 27, 2020)

Bestsound dijo:


> Hola, si querés empezar por algo sencillo y que no falla, hacete el fuzz face de silicio. Busca en Google y te va a aparecer, son sólo dos transistores y algunas resistencias y capacitores.


Gracias por la respuesta!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 27, 2020



geor16 dijo:


> Buenas, una distorsión sencilla puede ser el MXR Distortion, yo nunca lo arme, pero es un pedal bastante famoso y sencillo. No se que tan fácil te resultara conseguir los diodos que son de germanio, sino le podes mandar unos 1n4148 y ver que tal. Algo mas suave puede ser un overdrive, pero ahí ya los que conozco como para recomendarte son un poco mas complejos.
> 
> 
> 
> El fuzz face es bastante sencillo también como para arrancar. El único problemas es hacerlo sonar bien, hace renegar bastante con el voltaje de polarización de los transistores, igualmente hay mucha información dando vuelta sobre el tema. Eso si, el fuzz face es mucho mas "Podrido" que uno overdrive o distorsión.


Se agradece el concejo. Saludos!


----------



## JuanDanielZ (Feb 7, 2021)

Me preguntaba si es que se puede usar una fuente de 12V - 1A regulando su voltaje a 9V-1A para alimentar pedales de guitarra que estoy haciendo. Adhiero a esta mi otra duda de si se puede entregar más amperaje del que especifica el pedal. que pasa si meto, por ejemplo 500 mA en un pedal de 100 mA?


----------



## analogico (Feb 7, 2021)

lo que tiene que ser exacto son los 9V

el pedal solo va a tomar los miliamperes que necesite


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2021)

Lo que necesitas es ésto; Reguladores de Voltaje 78XX en la práctica


----------



## JuanDanielZ (Feb 7, 2021)

Muchas gracias, chicos, son los mejores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2021)

Modificar fuente (pc) para alimentar pedales de guitarra.
					

Hola a todos, viendo y considerando que esta es la unica comunidad de la web donde se dan respuestas serias sobre electronica, aca presento mi tema.  Tengo una fuente de pc (ATX) con la que haciendole un par de modificaciones pienso alimentar los pedales que uso con mi guitarra (los pedales...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Adaptar esquema de fuente para los sampler y cajas rítmicas.
					

Hola amigos. les cuento un poco,  soy de Montevideo Uruguay, barrio El Prado,  soy guitarrista y tengo samplers maquinas de ritmos etc. pero no soy de dinero, mas bien todo lo contrario, por necesidad me he descubierto amante de la electronica y me encantaria hacer un curso para poder aprender...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Podés hacer una fuente para varios pedales , en el foro hay una . . .






						Fuente de alimentación para varios pedales 9V.
					

Bueno, pues navegando por internet me encontre con esto: http://www.guitarristas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21274&highlight=pedalera,   Alguien me podría ayudar a hacer algo similar, porque la persona que lo presenta desconoce el circuito.  Bueno gracias de ante mano.  Saludos




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 8, 2021)

Y despues de los pedales sólo te faltrá el sillín, el manillar, las ruedas, el cuadro y la piñonería....¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Vaya bicicleta bonita que te va a quedar !!!!!!!
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2021)

Falta la Telecaster , Stratocaster , Etceteratocaster


----------

